# My 14 week old puppy is aggressive to other puppy's and dogs ?helppppp



## Dexy11 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi everyone just joined so not got a clue if I'm doing this right but I got my French bulldog pup at 8 weeks and we went to our first puppy training session last night and he was awful all the other puppy's were playful but he was biting them pinning them down growling and trying to bite their necks the dog teainer had to take him away and she came and spoke to me about his aggression at the end i was so embarrassed and abit upset as I'm not sure why he is like this ! he acts like this on walks aswel to other dogs any ideas would be great ! Thanks


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Were the puppies all just running around?


----------



## Dexy11 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hiya yes they were sometimes but other times it was when he was on his lead he seemed so angry !


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Im not keen on a free for all. It encourages some to bully, and allows others to be bullied, possibly setting back their socialisation.

Training classes really should be under strict control.

I highly doubt he is aggressive, he sounds more frustrated and possibly undersocialised. How many dogs had he met before this incident?

Did your trainer give you any advice?

Might be worth looking for a different class, with more structure and better control.


----------



## Dexy11 (Jul 9, 2013)

The trainer also asked was he aggressive with food and he isn't atall so I know it isn't that ! He is very jealous though and if I'm sat on the sofa and my partner comes to sit next to me he will push him with his hands and feet away also when I stroked another dog at puppy trainjng he jumped and grabbed the other pups mouth and growled a lot x


----------



## Dexy11 (Jul 9, 2013)

He's very socialised he's met lots of dogs on walks and while I'm at work he goes to my dads house and he has a 10 year old Rottweiler he behaves in the same way to the rotty if anybody strokes the rotty he gets jealous and he also will push the rotty out the way and eat his food when his own bowl is in front of him they get fed separately now but he won't eat his as he knows my dads dog is eating his in the kitchen x


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

You really do need to find out about pups quickly before his behaviour becomes ingrained - then it takes longer. 
You can`t expect him to know how to behave - you have to teach him. 
He will respond well to kind training and to play with a purpose. Get a few good, modern puppy books (not Cesar Milan or Fennel ones) and read through them. 
Use toys and treats to lure him to do what you want - he gets the reward when he does the action. When he understands what you want, you add the word. 
So ....when he comes to you he gets a tiny treat. 
When he sees the treat and comes to you, he gets the treat. 
When he does this easily you add the word Come with the treat. 
When he knows that, you show him the treat and say Come. 
In this way you build up to a trained action.
For the socialising, keep him on lead around other dogs if he is being rude. Keep at a distance and reward when he`s calm. Then aim to get closer. He will need to play with other dogs, to learn how to cope with them. I find the best way to do this is to walk with someone who has poliyte dogs so he gets to know them and starts to learn from them.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

This doesn't sound like aggression to me but very pushy, bossy behaviour. 'Its all mine!' So to speak.

Take note of triggers, you have already established that giving your attention to another triggers his undesirable behaviour.

I'm not keen of free for all either, it should be heavily structured by the trainer as multiple pups doing what they like will almost always cause conflict somewhere. Leashes can trigger frustration in dogs as its holding them back from what they really really want to do! This often comes out in barking, lunging and snapping, while you should nip this in the bud it's a common problem.

Teach him to 'share'. 
When I brought my 5 month pup home he was obsessed with food. He would steal it out my hand in a frenzy as if it was the first bit of food he had eaten in his life! No dog nor human was safe with food.

I started by training a really strong sit - stay on his own. Few weeks later, I had him in a sit-stay and brought my other dog into the room. While he was sitting still, I fed my other dog her meal or some snacks and waited for her to finish. As soon as she did, I picked up her bowl and then praised him massively and gave him some yummy food himself!

My idea behind this was firstly to give him a different, more acceptable behaviour to show while I was feeding another. Secondly, to show him that just because the other dog is receiving attention, doesn't mean your not going to get some too.

It worked tremendously and I can now feed them their meals or treats without any problems at all 

Do dogs feel envy?
According to a scientific study, yes they do. It's not the same as us humans feel envy though. http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/canine-corner/201306/do-dogs-feel-jealousy-and-envy this is a link I think might be of interest 

ETA: oh and it helps if you go all the way back to basics making sure he has clear set boundaries within his home. Don't spoil him or give him everything he wants, don't let him beg etc. he needs to learn that things are not ruled by him but by you. Don't let him sleep on your bed, don't let him the sofa, don't lavish him with fusses and cuddles everytime he comes up to you, don't let him beg etc. and never baby him. 
it may sound a bit ott but once he matures and learns what is acceptable you can start rewarding him with these little luxuries again.


----------



## Dexy11 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the replys everyone !lots of advice that I can put into practice She let the 6 smaller dogs including mine off the lead first and then the bigger ones your right though as there were a couple of dogs hiding under chairs looking scared at this point and mine was obviously not that scared ! I think some of it is my fault as I do baby him and he must think he is the boss ! X


----------



## Dexy11 (Jul 9, 2013)

Just took dexter for another walk and he went for every single dog we saw and one lady called him evil ! One dog ran and hid in a bush and wouldnt come put ! So difficult he just dosent listen in that moment !


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I highly doubt your 14-week old puppy is evil. 

He just sounds very full of himself, so you need to tell him it is not okay to behave in that way. Stop all play or put him on a lead when he is in the park. On the lead, he is not "going for other dogs", he probably just wants to play and say hello. His behaviour is highly self-rewarding, it is fun to push other dogs around for him, so you need to step in.

I have had a little sh1t as a puppy, too, and it took a lot of hard work, but it is doable. 

Oh, and I would look for different classes. Any trainer who says a 14-week old is aggressive sounds suspicious to me.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

terencesmum said:


> I highly doubt your 14-week old puppy is evil.
> 
> He just sounds very full of himself, so you need to tell him it is not okay to behave in that way. Stop all play or put him on a lead when he is in the park. On the lead, he is not "going for other dogs", he probably just wants to play and say hello. His behaviour is highly self-rewarding, it is fun to push other dogs around for him, so you need to step in.
> 
> ...


I would agree with you here - he is still a baby - this is just bossiness, I imagine. If he is truly aggressive at this age, there is something seriously wrong with him. I wouldn't even expect dog-aggressive breeds like akitas to be showing aggression at 14 weeks.

Dexter's mammy - is he rushing up growling? Or yapping? Or just pawing the other pups? What is their reaction to him, and how does he continue when they react? Has he had the chance to play off lead with them?

As far as I am aware, frenchies are a very amiable breed, but I have to admit I have never owned one, and there may be a side to them I don't know.

There are a lot of trainers and behaviourists out there who are actually a danger to the public - even the ones with umpteen qualifications! They have loads of book knowledge and don't know how to effectively apply it, and then just duck out of the picture, or blame the dog, when things don't go according to plan. Maybe your trainer is one of these.:thumbdown:


----------



## Dexy11 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks it's just horrible for him to be called evil ! He's such a loving friendly puppy to everyone he meets ! When he meets dogs he sniffs then just sort of launches at them ! Growling snapping at their faces type of thjng until the other dog runs away , yes I'm not very happy with the trainer I've came away feeling worried about it when he is only a baby still ! I think I need to find a new training class !he is very bossy he quite often will nip my partner if he sits next to me ! X


----------



## Mad4Collies (Jun 19, 2013)

Dexy11 said:


> Hi everyone just joined so not got a clue if I'm doing this right but I got my French bulldog pup at 8 weeks and we went to our first puppy training session last night and he was awful all the other puppy's were playful but he was biting them pinning them down growling and trying to bite their necks the dog teainer had to take him away and she came and spoke to me about his aggression at the end i was so embarrassed and abit upset as I'm not sure why he is like this ! he acts like this on walks aswel to other dogs any ideas would be great ! Thanks





Dexy11 said:


> The trainer also asked was he aggressive with food and he isn't atall so I know it isn't that ! He is very jealous though and if I'm sat on the sofa and my partner comes to sit next to me he will push him with his hands and feet away also when I stroked another dog at puppy trainjng he jumped and grabbed the other pups mouth and growled a lot x


Sounds like this trainer hasn't a pigging clue what they're talking about TBH! No idea why they felt there might be a correlation to how Dexter is in the class with other dogs to resource guarding food at home either?! Bin them :thumbsup:



Dexy11 said:


> He's very socialised he's met lots of dogs on walks and *while I'm at work he goes to my dads house and he has a 10 year old Rottweiler he behaves in the same way to the rotty* if anybody strokes the rotty he gets jealous and he also will push the rotty out the way and eat his food when his own bowl is in front of him they get fed separately now but he won't eat his as he knows my dads dog is eating his in the kitchen x


Is Dexter allowed unrestricted access to the Rottie? Does your dad supervise the two at all times? The reason I'm asking is because, it sounds like Dexter's idea of play is over-the-top and very rude; the equivalent of a kid running up to another in the park, punching him in the face and saying 'let's be friends' 

If the Rottie allows Dexter to 'play' with him in this way and nobody is telling him it's unacceptable, then he will think EVERY dog wants to play in this way. End result is a young puppy who grows into a BIG adolescent who's very well practiced in rude 'meet and greets' and ends up being a social pariah 

This describes my youngster, he came to us 5 months ago at 9mo after being in three different homes. The last home he was in had 14 dogs. Our resident dog is 5 and he will bully her into 'play'. We can't let him off-lead because he's an obnoxious little git and when he meets another dog, he literally throws a temper tantrum because we won't let them 'play'. Hard work, baby gates, supervised contact between the two, time and training and eventually he'll be grand.

Just a warning :thumbsup:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Mad4Collies said:


> Sounds like this trainer hasn't a pigging clue what they're talking about TBH! No idea why they felt there might be a correlation to how Dexter is in the class with other dogs to resource guarding food at home either?! Bin them :thumbsup:


My thoughts were maybe in case the trainer thought he was resource guarding food used for rewards at class from the other dogs. I had to ditch my waist treat bag for Rudi at puppy classes as he would become aggressive if another dog jumped up for it. Food in my pockets is fine as is me feeding another dog treats with them sat taking their turn. He has from day one attempted to drive any dog off who is attempting to mug food from me or any dog who is jumping up at me and barking. Changing this behaviour is a work in progress. Easy in a controlled environment but out on walks where dogs can arrive and jump all over me for several minutes before their owner arrives it is far more challenging.

ETA: Nipping your partner for sitting next to you is maybe resource guarding beginning too. I'd watch and be aware - not saying you have a huge drama, just to be vigilant.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Dexy11 said:


> Thanks it's just horrible for him to be called evil ! He's such a loving friendly puppy to everyone he meets ! When he meets dogs he sniffs then just sort of launches at them ! Growling snapping at their faces type of thjng until the other dog runs away , yes I'm not very happy with the trainer I've came away feeling worried about it when he is only a baby still ! I think I need to find a new training class !he is very bossy he quite often will nip my partner if he sits next to me ! X


Okay, one thing I am going to say here: your pup is not trying to be bossy. Forget about this whole dominance thing because it ain't how dogs live. 
He is nipping to get attention. He has probably discovered it is highly effective and gets his humans up and about. All attention is good attention for some dogs (was the same for my Mr T  )
As others have said, he is rude. Sometimes it is helpful to meet a dog who is fair but firm and gives a telling off when the play gets OTT. I don't know if you watched Paul O'Grady's For The Love OF Dogs, but there was a puppy in there who behaved very much like your puppy is behaving. He needs to be around a dog who is prepared to tell him off. This might involve a growl or a quick bark, but don't be worried. Your puppy will learn that this is unacceptable and soon stop with the rough-housing. Your dad's old Rottie probably just isn't up to having your puppy pester him. And let's be honest, that is what he is doing. If possible, ask your dad to separate the Rottie and your pup at least for some of the time. It isn't fair on your dad's old dog to have to deal with some youngster pouncing on him all the time, when all he probably wants to do is enjoy his retirement.


----------



## Dexy11 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks mad4collies that makes a lot of sense ! Generally they aren't alone together but sometimes are to be honest with it being my first dog j naively thought they were just playing and the rottie didn't seem that bothered so I let them carry on but I will stop him now , when he sees other dogs though he is worse than with the rottie his growling sounds worse and is more snappy , also I wondered when I stop him from biting the rotties face and playing in that way should I separate them or shout stop or something else ? X


----------



## Dexy11 (Jul 9, 2013)

Terwncesmum , the rottie does growl back at him when he does it but dexter will just keep going back and back and doing it again , yes I watched that and he reminded me of dexter ! That's exactly what he does ! I think it's surprised me aswel that the rottie allows him to eat his food I thought he would be more dominant especially over food as he can be abit possessive over food x


----------



## Mad4Collies (Jun 19, 2013)

Dexy11 said:


> Thanks mad4collies that makes a lot of sense ! Generally they aren't alone together but sometimes are to be honest with it being my first dog j naively thought they were just playing and the rottie didn't seem that bothered so I let them carry on but I will stop him now , when he sees other dogs though he is worse than with the rottie his growling sounds worse and is more snappy , also I wondered when I stop him from biting the rotties face and playing in that way should I separate them or shout stop or something else ? X


Shouting won't help - it will only 'amp' him up and he'll think you're joining in . Before I used an 'ah ah' sound and separated them (baby gate) and played with him myself before I managed to teach a que word, 'ENOUGH' which they know now means, play time's over.

Separate him/redirect him onto something - a game of tug/chase the ball/'find it' - anything that you're involved in and you've control over. This will give the Rottie some peace but will stand you in good stead for future play dates when you're calling him away from other dogs. The more interesting and exciting you make yourself, the more Mr. Dexter will want to play with YOU and not other dogs. Make yourself the whole UNIVERSE of fun to him and he'll seek fun with you, not with other dogs.

Sounds easier said than done and it's still a work in progress for us, but, 5 months ago if he had seen another dog whilst out (even a whole football field away :yikes, I didn't even EXIST and everything I said fell on deaf ears. Now, when I have him off-lead in wide open spaces and he sees a dog in the distance and I wave a ball in his face, believe me, his total focus is on me and that ball :thumbsup:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Dexy11 said:


> Terwncesmum , the rottie does growl back at him when he does it but dexter will just keep going back and back and doing it again , yes I watched that and he reminded me of dexter ! That's exactly what he does ! I think it's surprised me aswel that the rottie allows him to eat his food I thought he would be more dominant especially over food as he can be abit possessive over food x


Well, there is a difference between saying "please, if you could be obliged, I would be ever so grateful if you couldn't jump on my face" OR "oy, you little sh1t, sod right off or I'll have you" whilst slamming your fist on the table.  Terence needs the latter and I suspect your pup might need that, too.


----------



## Dexy11 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks ! It's made a difference already ! He looked abit shocked at first when I had to separate them and starting crying so I left him for Abit then let him back out and he completely left him alone and we played together with his toy and he didnt go at him for the rests of the day ,we are attempting the park again later I'm armed with new toys and there's usually a lot of dogs there so we will see how it goes ! X


----------



## Mad4Collies (Jun 19, 2013)

Dexy11 said:


> Thanks ! It's made a difference already ! He looked abit shocked at first when I had to separate them and starting crying so I left him for Abit then let him back out and he completely left him alone and we played together with his toy and he didnt go at him for the rests of the day ,we are attempting the park again later I'm armed with new toys and there's usually a lot of dogs there so we will see how it goes ! X


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Excellent!! Well done you and Mr.Dexter 

Keep us informed of progress


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

have you tried the NILF training regime, helps with more dominant dogs


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

victoria171168 said:


> have you tried the NILF training regime, helps with more dominant dogs


It's a puppy??


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

victoria171168 said:


> have you tried the NILF training regime, helps with more dominant dogs


NILIF can be awfully extreme, especially for a puppy; depends what extreme you take it to really I suppose - mine work for meals, treats, some toys so they have good manners but by no means everything. It just sounds like a puppy who perhaps resource guards and pushes it's luck.


----------



## Dexy11 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thankyouuu ! Well we went to the park , firstly we met a jack Russell and they did start fighting abit but his owner said he was abit like that! Then we met a toy poodle he had a sniff and was lovely with him no growling or anything the poodle wasn't excited though and more interested in his ball but its gave me confidence !his owner was nice though and said dont worry if dexter nips her poodle would put him in his place ! It's just strange how some dogs he is fine with and others straightaway growls and nips , although I find it really annoying how a couple of dog owners I met have called him aggressive and they drag their dogs away as soon as you walk past them I mean he's only a puppy! X


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Dexy11 said:


> TerencesMum,
> the Rott does growl back at him when he does it, but Dexter will just keep going back... & [do] it again.
> ...it's surprised me... that the Rott allows [Dexter] to eat his food - I thought he'd [protect his] food,
> as the Rottie can be a bit possessive over food.


WARNING - 
the pup is pushing his limits, as puppy-license only lasts until about 14 to 16-WO, when older dogs begin 
to demand better behavior of pups & are less-tolerant of their naughty behaviors, such as rough play,
stealing food or bones or toys, being rude when the other is sleeping, full-on playful assaults, & so on.

His pup-license will soon expire, so the faster he adopts polite manners, the less-likely he will be 
to get a right royal telling-off from another dog.  Which of course, he won't appreciate!


----------



## Dexy11 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi again everyone back with another moan ! So in the past couple of days we have met a few dogs in walks but still he is rude !we met a staffy and he went mad growling jumping at his face the staffy got mad back and we had to drag them apart this has happened with the last ten or so dogs we have met except one rottie and a poodle We went back to puppy training and he was the same and not one of the pups there shows any of his behaviour they jump and play but don't growl and jump up and bite it's getting me down abit as all the owners are like well he's not very friendly etc and I just can't understand why being so young he's like this ! I just want to try and stop it before he gets bigger Im not experienced with dogs although I'm learning a lot with him and I'm worried it might be down to me like I'm doing something wrong  x


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Dexy11 said:


> Hi again everyone back with another moan ! So in the past couple of days we have met a few dogs in walks but still he is rude !we met a staffy and he went mad growling jumping at his face the staffy got mad back and we had to drag them apart this has happened with the last ten or so dogs we have met except one rottie and a poodle We went back to puppy training and he was the same and not one of the pups there shows any of his behaviour they jump and play but don't growl and jump up and bite it's getting me down abit as all the owners are like well he's not very friendly etc and I just can't understand why being so young he's like this ! I just want to try and stop it before he gets bigger Im not experienced with dogs although I'm learning a lot with him and I'm worried it might be down to me like I'm doing something wrong  x


To me it does sound as if he might be resource guarding you to some extent or perhaps he's frustrated? I don't let dogs meet onlead as it leads to a fight or play, neither of which is desirable (Sue Sternberg). If they have to I like a 2 - 3 second sniff and move on. My eldest dog may react if I pull him away so it's useful to train your pup to come away on cue "let's go!" or something like that.

My puppy has displayed aggression related to resource guarding to other dogs (not people at all) from 7.5 weeks of age. He is very much better but I know not to have food where other dogs can reach up to sniff it or mug me for it, and know not to have him in close quarters with another dog with food on the floor. He will also drive off any loose dogs who jump up and bark at me.

My puppy is very, very much improved - but I still need to be aware of these behaviours. If you do not feel your trainer has the knowledge to help you I would get a behaviourist to take a look. It would be a shame for all your pup's social experiences to be negative and that will also impact further down the line.

I also learnt to stop caring what people thought of me to some extent (not always!!!) and if I have to be assertive and tell the person saying "We're just coming to say hello" as their dogs drag them over that I am sorry, but I don't want the dogs to meet then I will be.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Dexy11 said:


> ...back with another moan!
> 
> ...in the past couple of days, we've met a few dogs in walks, but *still he is rude!*
> 
> ...


i'm going to be very direct & blunt - please don't take offense?

Don't "moan" - & don't "Try". STOP IT.  Without good management, U cannot train or re-train, 
& U're coming right up on 16-WO / 4-MO, & his expired pup-license. There's no time to fash about.
Just do it. 

if he were my pup or a client's, i'd stand on his leash; i'd give him just-enuf to *stand*, not get 
his paws on anyone. 
That allows an older dog or another pup to approach *him -* not he approach & molest *them*.
If they don't want to engage, that's fine - move on to the next one! :yesnod:

That should take a lot of the sass out of this rude youngster; he'll either stand politely, or lie down
& roll belly-up; that's perfectly apropos for a pre-pubertal pup greeting an adult or a larger pup of 
approx his age.

U can work on a polite greeting after he stops attempting to walk all over most dogs.
Until then, i'd keep him firmly under Ur control so he can't practice this bumptious behavior.

Does that sound do-able?


----------



## Dexy11 (Jul 9, 2013)

No offence taken ! Thankyou very much for the advice I was going about it wrong sort of trying to probably force him to meet dogs ! Il definitly do that on our walk tomorrow might try a differnt route think all of the dog walkers round here are keeping clear of us lol ,I knew a puppy would be hard work I'm happy with how he's progressing in terms of commands and things but I didn't expect him to be mr attitude ! All this breed research and he was supposed to be so laid back and calm haha wouldn't change him for the world though !


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Dexy11 said:


> No offence taken!
> Thank you very much for the advice, I was going about it wrong, sort of trying to probably force
> him to meet dogs!


i'm glad U weren't upset, i know it's so difficult to convey tone or emotion in a post - 
the difference between 'clear' & 'factual' or 'abrupt' & 'tactless' isn't always easy for me to see. 
but i do try!... Really, i do.


Dexy11 said:


> I'll definitely do that on our walk tomorrow, might try a different route - think all of the dog walkers round here
> are keeping clear of us. :lol:


Just be sure to =Ask= if the other dog is tolerant of pups!  Not all are - if U introduce him to a dog 
who despises puppies, & while vulnerable he gets a fright, it will take work to get him comfy meeting 
other dogs. 


Dexy11 said:


> I knew a puppy would be hard work; I'm happy with how he's progressing in terms of [cues] & things,
> but I didn't expect him to be mr attitude!
> 
> All this breed research, & he was supposed to be so *laid back & calm*. haha!
> wouldn't change him for the world, though!


i'd suggest ditching "commands" for 'cues' - it sounds petty, i know, but the one implies *'U must'*, while 
the other is a cue - just as in a play, & until it's practiced & fluent, it won't trigger the next line in the script, 
so to speak - or the next action in the script. :yesnod: Cues are learnt, & take practice - *commands are 
imperative & unquestioned - but are they understood?*  i give the dog the benefit of doubt - 
it's always possible that i've been misunderstood, i'm unclear, the dog is in a new context, there's something 
that i've failed to proof adequately, the dog is in pain or anxious or unwell... Ya never know.

As for "calm & laid-back"... Are U sure they meant Frenchies? :skep: they're usually affectionate, but are also 
demanding, pushy, full body-contact, super playful, don't take 'no' for an answer, & determined - 
just like any other bully-breed.  'Small' doesn't mean 'calm'.


----------



## Dexy11 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hiya everyone back again ! So went back to puppy training and he seemed better ! Well abit anyway he played for 20 mins absolutely fine them suddenly he launched at a cocker spaniel and bit his ear ! And then for the reat of the session if it cam newr him he flipped out ! I spoke to the trainer after the session she said it dosent seem as if its towards food or toys , so what could it be ! It's like only one dog each time that he 'picks' to growl and nip she's told me to watch his behaviour and try and work it out it dosent seem to matter if its male or female either any ideas ?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Dexy11 said:


> Hiya everyone back again ! So went back to puppy training and he seemed better ! Well abit anyway he played for 20 mins absolutely fine them suddenly he launched at a cocker spaniel and bit his ear ! And then for the reat of the session if it cam newr him he flipped out ! I spoke to the trainer after the session she said it dosent seem as if its towards food or toys , so what could it be ! It's like only one dog each time that he 'picks' to growl and nip she's told me to watch his behaviour and try and work it out it dosent seem to matter if its male or female either any ideas ?


Over you? Did the cocker come near to you? Or to something he values in the environment? For example Rudi used to launch at a dog who went near a leaf for instance that he had his eye on. Took me a while to expand the radius I was looking within for triggers and then it was obvious once I had. Bag on a chair? Something on the floor?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Over you?
> Did the cocker come near to you?
> Or to something he values in the environment?
> 
> ...


Dogless,
U're labeling this RG without any evidence to support that, & resource-guarding items away
from home, Other Than Food / Bones / Similar, is extremely-rare in pups under 7-MO or more.

RG usually arises first in the dog's most-secure setting: home - over things that are food or similar 
to food: bones, a favorite chew-toy, edible treats such as pig-ears or rawhide, & so on.
It's only later that pups begin to RG items that aren't food, in places that aren't home.

Why would a 14-WO pup be defending *someone else's bag* on a chair, at training class?
What value would that have for a puppy? I can't make that work, in my head.

Besides which, this puppy hasn't even hit 6-MO, yet; *guarding breeds* will exhibit RG earlier than
gundog pups, companion breeds, herders, etc, but again, it's normally over food - not anything vague
or amorphous, like "my human from another puppy". It's concrete objects.


----------



## Dexy11 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the replys  well he was far away from me when he did it and the trainer has to remove him so I don't know if it was over me or any objects no food or toys were about , the trainer said its not normal puppy behaviour which worried me abit and everyone was sort of whispering that he was aggressive


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Dexy11 said:


> well, *he was far away from me when he did it* & the trainer [had?] to remove him,
> so I don't know if it was over me or any objects --- no food or toys were about, the trainer said,
> "it's not normal puppy behaviour", which worried me a bit, & everyone was sort of whispering
> that he was aggressive.


Why was he off a long-line, or not wearing a *drag* while he played?

Why weren't U STANDING nearby, at the very least, to WATCH him? 

U didn't even see what happened - before, during, after - & U want ppl who weren't even there,
to explain the behavior?  How? I don't know about other forum-members, but i'm not a telepath,
nor a time-traveler; i can't go back to _____ time & _____ date & _____ place, & watch events.

Suggestion:
Don't leave the pup off either a long-line or a drag, from now on - because U *must* stop the behavior, 
preferably before it's well begun, & U can't do that by wading thru a bunch of pups & trying to grab his collar.
U'll only succeed in making him collar-shy, & then no doubt U'd be back, asking us how to fix it.

*He can't practice this behavior - period.* Don't let him off leash with any other dogs, UNLESS 
he's wearing a drag-line, AND U are within arm's reach, *watching him closely - so that if he starts 
anything, U can halt it - immediately - 
by grabbing the drag & getting him away from the other dog.*


----------



## Dexy11 (Jul 9, 2013)

The trainer tells us to let them off the lead for ten minutes and the other trainers watch them while they play and meet the other pups


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> Dogless,
> U're labeling this RG without any evidence to support that, & resource-guarding items away
> from home, Other Than Food / Bones / Similar, is extremely-rare in pups under 7-MO or more.
> 
> ...


I'm just suggesting possible reasons as this pup's behaviour sounds similar to some I have seen. Bag could have food in, smelt by pup? Who knows? Rudi definitely RGs me and did from as soon as he was walking with me outside (or maybe the fact I have food on me?) and would certainly RG a bag belonging to another person that another dog showed interest in unless I intervened - or he would have done, he is much improved now. Are we not just objects to puppies really? The source of affection and food? I would have thought we were a valuable resource.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Dexy11 said:


> The trainer tells us to let them off the lead for ten minutes, & *the other trainers watch them*
> while they play & meet the other pups.


Well, he's not acting like "the other pups", is he? So why treat him like every other puppy?

In that "10 minutes", he can get into all sorts of bad habits. It's up to U. Moaning here won't help, there.

We can't know what happened or why; we can make suggestions. *You* carry them out - or U don't, 
free choice. Good luck.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Dogless said:


> I'm just suggesting possible reasons as this pup's behaviour sounds similar to some I have seen.
> Bag could have food in, smelt by pup? Who knows?
> 
> Rudi definitely RGs me & did [so, beginning] as soon as he was walking with me outside (or maybe the fact
> ...


Rudi started awfully young - very untypical, if U mean around 12-WO?
Which is what i'm guessing when U say, "as soon as he was walking with me outside".

Most pups don't RG anything but edibles from ppl, & edibles plus chewies or special toys from other pups,
until they are into puberty - at minimum, 16-WO / 4-MO [pup-license expires], & normal onset 
of non-food RG is about 6-MO, except for guarding types - Dals, GSDs, LGDs, Mastiffs, etc.

what breed or mix is Rudi? [just curious  ] Glad to hear he's improved!


----------



## Dexy11 (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm just trying to get some ideas as to why he's doing this I did ask the trainer whether it was okay to let him off and she said it was so I did and he was fine for the most part as he's young I just want to learn as much as I can I don't have much experience with dogs so in just trying to learn as I go


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> Rudi started awfully young - very untypical, if U mean around 12-WO?
> Which is what i'm guessing when U say, "as soon as he was walking with me outside".
> 
> Most pups don't RG anything but edibles from ppl, & edibles plus chewies or special toys from other pups,
> ...


He resources guards nothing at all from people, never has.

He resource guarded food from Kilo from 7.5 weeks old when he came home (litter fed from big dish, he was one of the smallest guess so he scrapped for what he got, whereas Kilo was one of the biggest and doesn't RG anything from other dogs and I guess got whatever he wanted anyway - all guesses but have read a fair bit about separate dishes vs big dish).

He resource guards / guarded anything which he believes to be food related from other dogs, plus other items and me and has done since he was about 12 weeks old.

He's a 9.5 month old ridgie. Typical obnoxious bully as they can be but getting there!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Dogless said:


> He resources guards nothing at all from people, never has.
> 
> He resource guarded food from Kilo from 7.5-WO when he came home (litter fed from big dish, he was one
> of the smallest, guess... he scrapped for what he got, whereas Kilo was one of the biggest & doesn't RG anything
> ...


Ridgebacks are a guarding breed - so yup, RG can start very early.

Shame on the breeder for the big-bowl; the donut-type is OK for the first 5 days or so, but once the pups 
are eating, not 'sampling', each should have their own - it's bad to teach them to argue over food! 

glad he doesn't RG from ppl, my Akita would go toe-to-toe with humans over bones - so she only got 
them when in her crate, at home, period, & not very often. The bone would vanish while she was out 
of the crate, i'd freeze it to kill microbes, & return it later. Sharing a house with my mum,  i was very 
careful to avoid all possible bad set-ups.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> Ridgebacks are a guarding breed - so yup, RG can start very early.
> 
> Shame on the breeder for the big-bowl; the donut-type is OK for the first 5 days or so, but once the pups
> are eating, not 'sampling', each should have their own - it's bad to teach them to argue over food!
> ...


I think we are mostly there (touch wood!) but I will never leave them unsupervised with chews and food. Toys are fine.

Luckily he will give anything to any human and has never seemed concerned at all with human proximity to his food / chews.


----------

